# Blue Screen when headphones and speakers are plugged in...?



## grazhopper

I have the MSI X58 mobo and everytime I plug my headphones into the back ports and my speakers into my front port I get the blue screen of death saying theres a hardware problem. Then I disconnect the audio wires and it boots fine. Anything I can do besides update the drivers? (Ive already done that)


----------



## Nick v Lingen

Hey,

You can try to reinstall your OS. Otherwise i think your sound pluggin is damaged.
Do u use the sound pluggin on your motherboard or on your system case?

Greetings,

Nick van Lingen.


----------



## Drenlin

Instead of updating the drivers, just uninstall them completely and restart. Sometimes that works. I'm pretty sure it's a a driver error though...I can't think of anything else that could cause that.


----------



## Machin3

^ Yeah, try doing that and then restart your pc and install the drivers again and see what happens.


----------

